

Preview HN: our research tool, Archivd - aristus

Hi, all -- we're launching our app in a few days and I wanted to give Hacker News a sneak peek:<p><pre><code>    www.archivd.com
</code></pre>
Archivd lets you pull together useful and detailed web research very quickly. For example, here's a survey of 70-odd Y Combinator companies:<p><pre><code>    dev.archivd.com/public/detail/goy8uFXNKe2xGK?o=30
</code></pre>
I'd love to hear what you think. HN's response to my old Dowser project is what got me seriously thinking of having a go at this startup. Thank you!
======
jeffa107
The interface looks wonderful (although the login link is covered by the nav
menu in Firefox 2). Nicely polished.

One practical suggestion: when adding a bookmark my eye moves from left to
right. I thought the green + button was a continuation of the data entry form
and was surprised that clicking it didn't add the bookmark to my project.
Similarly, after tabbing through the four form fields, the tab order sends me
to Firefox's address bar, not Save as I expected. Both of these make adding
bookmarks more difficult.

Also, the description field is hit or miss. Sometimes it's empty or the pre-
filled data isn't very relevant. The thumbnail images in the Card and List
tabs also have this problem.

You're really pushing the paid plans. I understand why, financially. But you
need people to use and love the product first. I almost skipped signing up
until I saw the link to the free plan in tiny type below the three big paid
options.

As a small business founder, this is too much for my needs. Delicious isn't as
fully featured, but its simpler and it's already habit to use it. But with
more iteration your product could be good for bigger teams in larger
organizations, which looks to be where you're headed with it. Best of luck.

~~~
aristus
Thanks!

A few people have missed the free link entirely. That'll be fixed soon. Good
catch on the tabindex thing as well.

